# Guys name 5 things you look for in a girl



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

What the thread says.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

1. Takes care of herself
2. Is kind-hearted
3. Good relationship with family
4. Is affectionate
5. Lets me lead


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

1. Good relationship with her father, and he is/was a good guy.
2. Good work ethic (won't turn into a lazy, unemployed slob).
3. Actually does things with people instead of being an angry loner.
4. Knows how to argue and resolve disagreements.
5. Other personality traits?

Getting along with parents sounds really stupid, but it's important. Date some women who hate their father or never had a father and see what they're like. You'll find yourself dating some of the craziest women on the planet, and they have very warped perceptions of what a man should be. The ones with good dads just point at their dad and say that's what a man looks like. 

#3 is on the list because I find that most people are loners. They would rather watch TV alone, shop alone, do everything alone. I always thought that was really messed up. I hate doing things alone. I would much rather go shopping with someone, watch TV with someone, play games with someone. Notice how modern console games don't support multiplayer on the same console? That's because modern people don't have friends. Back in the NES days, games like Contra always had 2 player support because it was assumed you had at least 1 friend. Now, they realize most people are loners, so most games do not have multiplayer support.

#4 is important. People who throw temper tantrums instead of debating things should be given special arm bands just so we can identify them in public and throw things at them. Then we could round them up into enclosed areas, tighten the food supply to those areas, and let them rip each other apart. We could put this enclosed area some place in Warsaw, Poland.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Spungo said:


> 1. Good relationship with her father, and he is/was a good guy.
> 2. Good work ethic (won't turn into a lazy, unemployed slob).
> 3. Actually does things with people instead of being an angry loner.
> 4. Knows how to argue and resolve disagreements.
> ...


LMAO man, you're funny. You are right about a lot of this stuff though. If a woman doesn't get along well with her family, there's a better than average chance something is wrong with her.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

srschirm said:


> LMAO man, you're funny. You are right about a lot of this stuff though. If a woman doesn't get along well with her family, there's a better than average chance something is wrong with her.


Women should apply that test to men too. Some of the men who never had a father figure turned out ok, but a lot of them didn't. Without a dad or someone who acts like a dad, it's hard to know what you're supposed to be when you grow up. You have nothing to compare yourself to. A lot of them just turn into douchebags or losers.

Men have a pretty serious identity crisis right now. Something called Unilateral (no fault) Divorce became legal in the 1980s, which allowed people to get divorced for any reason at all, with only 1 partner wanting the divorce, and that caused a very large number of divorces in a very short period of time. TV shows at the time reflect how huge this was - every show had a parent who was mysteriously missing. Full House was a show about a bunch of girls who were raised by 3 men. These shows did well because people could relate to them; they reflected what society looked like. That was about 25 years ago, so right now there are a lot of men in the 20 to 30 age range who grew up during the divorce boom. Their parents split up during those first 5 years of being alive. Children are typically given to the mother, so that means you have a lot of 20-30 year old men who have seen their parents get divorced and had very limited interaction with their fathers. These men are totally lost. They might have seen what their dad was like when growing up, but they also saw how that lead to divorce. So what do you do? Do you act like dad and follow the same failed path as him? Do you try to come up with your own path through a bunch of trial and error?


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

If she's got a uterus and likes me that's all it takes these days


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

a) Honesty/reliability (most women seem to flake/lie from my experience - I mean why dont they just say what´s up ? I know they like to play with males but maybe there are some that are different)
b) Humour 
c) Looks
d) Intelligence/knowledge
e) Good (or better similar) taste in music (I wouldnt know what to do with a eg. hip hop or country music fan tbh in regards of things we can do to together like concerts etc.)

This is for a longer relationship.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Aw man Im 0/10 right now! We need more answers :b


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Spungo said:


> Date some women who hate their father or never had a father and see what they're like. You'll find yourself dating some of the craziest women on the planet, and they have very warped perceptions of what a man should be. The ones with good dads just point at their dad and say that's what a man looks like.





srschirm said:


> LMAO man, you're funny. You are right about a lot of this stuff though. If a woman doesn't get along well with her family, there's a better than average chance something is wrong with her.


That's pretty offensive...I resent my father because he neglected me all my life, and makes me feel anxious constantly. But I wouldn't say I have warped perceptions of what a man should be. I've never had any over-the-top, shallow expectations for guys. And I'm in a happy, healthy relationship currently.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> Aw man Im 0/10 right now! We need more answers :b












? :no


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Spungo said:


> 1. Good relationship with her father, and he is/was a good guy.
> 2. Good work ethic (won't turn into a lazy, unemployed slob).
> 3. Actually does things with people* instead of being an angry loner*.
> 4. Knows how to argue and resolve disagreements.
> ...


Yep. That's me right there, although, I choose to live this way.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

I'll just leave this here....
http://www.fathers.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=391

Kids with no father (since having no mother is much less common):
-5x more likely to grow up in poverty (average income of single mothers is something like 23k).
-Risk of drug and alcohol addiction increases dramatically.
-More than 4x more likely to be smokers, and smoking by itself is linked to all kinds of mental illnesses. I wouldn't date a smoker just because I automatically assume they are self medicating. >90% of schizophrenics are chain smokers.
-Much higher rates of mental illness and behavior problems, and this was particularly bad in boys.
-Lower GPAs, lower expectations in life, worse school attendance, and they are twice as likely to drop out of high school. The graph shows that this had a stronger effect on white people, who would be 150% more likely to drop out when dad was out of the picture.
-Children, especially boys, were much more likely to be criminals. The crime goes up even higher when a child has neither parent and lives in foster care.
-10x more likely to be repeat jouvenile offenders when growing up in a single parent home.
-Much higher rates of teen pregnancy. For boys, that means screwing up and getting someone else pregnant. Needing to pay child support means you can't go to college.

I'm still baffled that people try to fight facts and statistics. If you ask most guys who the most influential man in their life was, they'll say it was their dad. What happens when you don't have a dad? According to the numbers, bad stuff happens.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

1. Good person
2. Good person
3. Good person
4. Fit 
5. Good person


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Let's see how many of these apply to me...


Spungo said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> http://www.fathers.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=391
> 
> Kids with no father (since having no mother is much less common):
> ...


I can't be the only girl that doesn't apply to the statistics. I don't agree with not giving a girl a chance just because she doesn't get along with her father. But to each his own.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

1. Brain
2. Heart
3. Liver
4. Spleen
5. Kidneys


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

1. easy to talk to
2. extraverted 
3. close to my age
4. lives near me
5. funny


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

In Arkansas there is just 1 rule....

NEVER and I mean NEVER marry a Virgin Arkansan girl..... If her own family wouldn't touch her.... She's messed up !!


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Alienated said:


> In Arkansas there is just 1 rule....
> 
> NEVER and I mean NEVER marry a Virgin Arkansan girl..... If her own family wouldn't touch her.... She's messed up !!


Challenge accepted. Wait, nah I live in Australia. Your problem lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Spungo said:


> Women should apply that test to men too. Some of the men who never had a father figure turned out ok, but a lot of them didn't. Without a dad or someone who acts like a dad, it's hard to know what you're supposed to be when you grow up. You have nothing to compare yourself to. A lot of them just turn into douchebags or losers.
> 
> Men have a pretty serious identity crisis right now. Something called Unilateral (no fault) Divorce became legal in the 1980s, which allowed people to get divorced for any reason at all, with only 1 partner wanting the divorce, and that caused a very large number of divorces in a very short period of time. TV shows at the time reflect how huge this was - every show had a parent who was mysteriously missing. Full House was a show about a bunch of girls who were raised by 3 men. These shows did well because people could relate to them; they reflected what society looked like. That was about 25 years ago, so right now there are a lot of men in the 20 to 30 age range who grew up during the divorce boom. Their parents split up during those first 5 years of being alive. Children are typically given to the mother, so that means you have a lot of 20-30 year old men who have seen their parents get divorced and had very limited interaction with their fathers. These men are totally lost. They might have seen what their dad was like when growing up, but they also saw how that lead to divorce. So what do you do? Do you act like dad and follow the same failed path as him? Do you try to come up with your own path through a bunch of trial and error?


You're exactly right, this is some very good insight. I'm 28 by the way. I wish I had more time to type about this.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

KelsKels said:


> Aw man Im 0/10 right now! We need more answers :b


Haha, based on what I've seen though, that isn't true...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> Let's see how many of these apply to me...
> 
> I can't be the only girl that doesn't apply to the statistics. I don't agree with not giving a girl a chance just because she doesn't get along with her father. But to each his own.


You're not, that's why we use terms like "tendency", "greater than average chance", etc. It's not saying everyone is like that, but there is a correlation.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Let's see how many of these apply to me...
> 
> I can't be the only girl that doesn't apply to the statistics. I don't agree with not giving a girl a chance just because she doesn't get along with her father. But to each his own.


Statistics don't work with single cases. I could still get a royal flush in poker even though it's nearly impossible, just as 1 person will win the lottery when the odds of winning are almost 0. Statistics work on large groups of things so we can build effective stereotypes then apply things like racism and sexism to larger groups of people instead of looking at people as individuals. Example: statistics say men cause more damage to cars, so car insurance cost more for men even if a man has a perfect driving record for more than a decade. They're not allowed to keep track of things like race because there are laws against racism, but there are no laws against sexism.

I should give an example of what I mean when I say women with no dad often have really weird ideas. Go on Plenty of Fish and find a woman who is wanting to find a man who "knows how to treat a lady" (buy everything for her). It shouldn't be hard to do since maybe 1/2 of the profiles say this. I'll bet $1000 and both my kidneys; that girl has no father. She has a very twisted perception of what a good relationship is because she's never seen one before. I would guess that she's never had a _real_ conversation with a man before. All of the men/boys in her life only talk to her because they want to sleep with her. That would mean they buy her things and inflate her self esteem by saying how special she is. Dad would cut her down to size and bring her back to reality - remind her that she's an overweight single mother with no job.

Growing up as a cute girl with no dad is a serious curse. She'll have that grossly inflated self esteem for years, not having any clue why she only seems to attract douchebags. It's because douchebags know "how to treat a lady." They buy stuff for her and treat her like a queen, sleep with her, then disappear when she talks about commitment. Not realizing that she's basically being used as a prostitute, she'll ask for advice on how to get men to commit to relationships, but that's not the problem. Those men have no problem committing to relationships when they find a woman who would make a good wife. I could probably write 10 pages more about this, but I'll stop here.

My point is that it's very easy to do weird stuff when you fundamentally don't understand men. Expecting real relationships from men who buy things in exchange for sex is one of those.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Spungo said:


> Statistics don't work with single cases. I could still get a royal flush in poker even though it's nearly impossible, just as 1 person will win the lottery when the odds of winning are almost 0. Statistics work on large groups of things so we can build effective stereotypes then apply things like racism and sexism to larger groups of people instead of looking at people as individuals. Example: statistics say men cause more damage to cars, so car insurance cost more for men even if a man has a perfect driving record for more than a decade. They're not allowed to keep track of things like race because there are laws against racism, but there are no laws against sexism.
> 
> I should give an example of what I mean when I say women with no dad often have really weird ideas. Go on Plenty of Fish and find a woman who is wanting to find a man who "knows how to treat a lady" (buy everything for her). It shouldn't be hard to do since maybe 1/2 of the profiles say this. I'll bet $1000 and both my kidneys; that girl has no father. She has a very twisted perception of what a good relationship is because she's never seen one before. I would guess that she's never had a _real_ conversation with a man before. All of the men/boys in her life only talk to her because they want to sleep with her. That would mean they buy her things and inflate her self esteem by saying how special she is. Dad would cut her down to size and bring her back to reality - remind her that she's an overweight single mother with no job.
> 
> ...


Yes - there are certain statistics and stereotypes. There are women like you described, and then there are exceptions like me. But I guess I'm just a bit more open-minded and more willing to give people a chance. For example, lot of black people are loud and uneducated, but that doesn't mean I'd rule out dating a black guy lol. :stu


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Ahem.



Veracity said:


> 1. Affectionate
> 2. Tomboyish nature
> 3. Utilizes the fact that I'm there to talk to her about anything
> 4. Honest
> ...


My list hasn't changed, and I doubt it ever will, but I have been infatuated with girls that were exceptions to these before, so I won't say that I'm stubborn with it.


----------



## rolf (Jun 19, 2013)

like a woman who is petite & reasonably attractive, mature, slightly aggressive and makes me laugh...one who does things for me without asking just because she wants to.

i know that's 6 things, yet that's what i like!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

•A pretty smile.
•A tolerance for corny puns.
•Doesn't swear excessively
•Non-smoker
•Good hygiene


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Spungo said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> http://www.fathers.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=391
> 
> Kids with no father (since having no mother is much less common):
> .


What about if their mother did leave but the father stayed? My mother left (I was older, but my siblings were younger) and we had no contact for around four years. What are the implications for her daughters when she left? What about the 8 year old son she abandoned? What is the mental implications for him?

I have my theory he will die alone, never to trust a female.. He once told me... "How could I ever love a women when I loved my mother but it wasn't enough? If my own mother could leave me what makes any other women better?" 
It's a sad realization when you see your baby brother like that.. (These are convos that taken place as he neared adult hood)

What are those statistics? Or implications?

I have started seeing some of the impact it is had on my life, and I was near a adult when she left... I am still sorting it out... But a child? A son? What about him?

FYI he is a model child, never in trouble, stands up for himself and is highly intelligent. Is that from having a father figure or just by chance? I just wonder what, if any information is out there concerning that specific situation.. I know it's rare, and have not really meet others where their mom just left... It's a different hell in its own.. It's like.. Normal not to have a father... But a mother? Who the hell doesn't have a mother? Apparently us... Lol


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

@Spungo, question: what are girls supposed to do, just come up with a great upbringing with a great father? For certain, most girls can end up messed up through having no father, but I wouldn't blame them for it. I for certain won't reject a guy because his mom didn't love him. Girls turn out different precisely because they need that kind of support and attention. Guys, on the other hand, can turn out either way.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All the right body parts
innocent sense of humor - to match mine
complementarity of anxiety - what makes her anxious makes me calm, and vice versa
a woman who is not afraid to standup when needed.
likes children


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i guess usually...

she should be a bit/quite different from 'normal' people
nice hands
nice face
approachable and non-threatening
likes simple things/not materialistic or status anxiety-ish


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

1. I like her.
2. She likes me.




I don't have an algorithm where I can just tick off some boxes and say "yup I like her"




unfortunately with just those two criteria it's never quite worked.......either 1 or 2 were present but never both.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

1.) Doesn't like the club/bar/college party scene.
2.) Doesn't drink.
3.) Doesn't smoke.
4.) Isn't materialistic/superficial/petty.
5.) Isn't obsessed with image.
6.) Isn't promiscuous.
7.) Isn't shallow.
8.) Has a sense of humor
9.) Of at least average intelligence.
10.) Trustworthy.

_"LOL. Good luck!"_

Yeah, I know.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> @Spungo, question: what are girls supposed to do, just come up with a great upbringing with a great father? For certain, most girls can end up messed up through having no father, but I wouldn't blame them for it. I for certain won't reject a guy because his mom didn't love him. Girls turn out different precisely because they need that kind of support and attention. Guys, on the other hand, can turn out either way.


Find a guy who grew up in terrible conditions. You'll have more in common and you'll understand his behavior. I know 2 people like this and they get along really well. They're both really crazy but they understand each other.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Spungo said:


> I'm still baffled that people try to fight facts and statistics. If you ask most guys who the most influential man in their life was, they'll say it was their dad. What happens when you don't have a dad? According to the numbers, bad stuff happens.


Strangely enough, the two people in this thread who I assume adore their fathers (I mean, if you're going to expect someone to be a certain way then you better be that way too, right?) have the sort of values that I find unusually repulsive.

If there really is a correlation between a person's relationship with his father and how he later chooses to live his life, then it looks to me the ones who can come up with their own values win.


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

1. Is honest.
2. Loves me.
3. Looks like a woman from far away.
4. Looks like a woman close up.
5. Has functioning lady parts/is not a pre-op tranny.


----------



## lava (Jun 13, 2013)

If anyone's curious about that last one, it's because after several attempts at online dating over the years, the first and last person to openly show an interest in me was a tranny.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Statistically, the ones who come up with their own values turn into trash at a much higher rate. This was the conclusion of a study about the effects of peer pressure. The example given by Cracked.com: remember that smelly kid who never combed his hair? That's you without peer pressure. Being judged and guided by your peers is how you learn proper behavior. Your behavior is strongly influenced by the people around you. That includes kids you respect, teachers, parents, and other authority figures. The fewer positive peers in your life, the worst your life will be, and many of them are strongly linked. Example: kids raised by 1 parent have very high rates of poverty. Being in poverty makes a person more likely to go to school with other poor kids who have low expectations. In this example, losing 1 peer (a parent) causes degradation of many other peers (fellow students). 

Men even have a saying for this. You can take the girl out of the ghetto but you can't take the ghetto out of the girl. People raised in the ghetto will always have a bit of that ghetto mentality, much like a trained bear is still a bear. That little bit of ghetto personality jumps out from time to time and it leads to a hell of a lot of drama. I've known 3 women who suddenly snapped and left their family behind, and all 3 of those women grew up poor and fatherless. Without warning, they picked up and left everything behind. These are the cases where the man gets all of the kids during the divorce. The woman wants nothing to do with her family and she needs to start fresh, but nobody knows why. The internet seems to like calling them "walk away wives." My dad called them "bad cows" because he grew up on a farm and that's what it's called when a cow rejects its calf.

That doesn't mean every girl with no dad is like that, but they do it at a much higher rate. Not wanting to date these women is like refusing to buy a Chrysler. Not every Chrysler is a lemon, but Chrysler is notorious for making cars that are lemons.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

What if she didn't have a good relationship with her family or dad because her family was ****ed up?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

russianruby said:


> What if she didn't have a good relationship with her family or dad because her family was ****ed up?


Keep your guard up a little more, if you're the guy.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

1.) I'm attracted to her
2.) She's attracted to me
3.) I like her personality 
4.) She likes my personality
5.) Boobs


----------



## RogerPezman (Sep 15, 2012)

1. Is not a b****
2. gets along with (mostly) everyone
3. is truly polite -- doesn't use too many swear words or slang terms. 
4. shares similar levels of dependence and quirkiness
5. shares similar interests
6. physical attraction


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

russianruby said:


> What if she didn't have a good relationship with her family or dad because her family was ****ed up?


That's pretty much always the reason they don't get along. Her family is totally insane, they gave her no life skills at all, so she's decades behind her peers. She can't look at dad as a role model because dad was retarded. It might actually be worse than having no dad at all because having a bad dad means they learn bad habits. If dad was a criminal, they would grow up thinking that's normal. Instead of just dating douchebags who want sex in exchange for gifts and praise, that girl would actively seek out criminals. It's well known that people look for mates that remind them of their opposite sex parent. If your mom was a good cook, you'll see cooking as an admirable trait for a woman to have. If your mom was a crazy psycho with borderline personality disorder, you'll probably end up dating women who have borderline personaity disorder. If a girl's dad was a crazy criminal with arm tattoos, you can bet that she's attracted to sketchy men who have arm tattoos.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

1. A kind nature
2. Loyal and trustworthy/willing to trust other people.
3. Has a similar sense of humour
4. Loves music beyond the standard radio pop.
5. Takes care of herself at least to a reasonable standard.

Surprisingly enough finding all of these is difficult... girls usually lack one of the first two.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Spungo said:


> Getting along with parents sounds really stupid, but it's important. Date some women who hate their father or never had a father and see what they're like. You'll find yourself dating some of the craziest women on the planet, and they have very warped perceptions of what a man should be. The ones with good dads just point at their dad and say that's what a man looks like.


So true. I learned this the hard way. Also be wary of girls who have no girlfriends but have a lot of male friends. They'll tell you it's because other girls are always hating on them but the truth is they don't know how to get along with people who are not attracted to them and not willing to put up with their issues.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Durzo said:


> 1. A kind nature
> 2. Loyal and trustworthy/willing to trust other people.
> 3. Has a similar sense of humour
> 4. Loves music beyond the standard radio pop.
> ...


Sad that kind and loyal girls are getting to be a rarity.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Durzo said:


> 1. A kind nature
> 2. Loyal and trustworthy/willing to trust other people.
> 3. Has a similar sense of humour
> 4. Loves music beyond the standard radio pop.
> ...


Good list.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lynvana said:


> Sad that kind and loyal girls are getting to be a rarity.


I just want a commitment and to stick with it.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> 1. Good person
> 2. Good person
> 3. Good person
> 4. Fit
> 5. Good person


That's a nice answer.


----------



## Hepcat2009 (Jun 20, 2013)

1. Has to make me laugh
2. We need hobbies in common
3. Intelligence (i.e. texts not in Ebonics or slurring speech)
4. Some degree of success
5. Affectionate


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Spungo said:


> I've known 3 women who suddenly snapped and left their family behind, and all 3 of those women grew up poor and fatherless. Without warning, they picked up and left everything behind. These are the cases where the man gets all of the kids during the divorce. The woman wants nothing to do with her family and she needs to start fresh, but nobody knows why. The internet seems to like calling them "walk away wives." My dad called them "bad cows" because he grew up on a farm and that's what it's called when a cow rejects its calf.


I'm not aurging statistics. I would actually like to have a good link about them, if possible. I'm just trying to understand the postion my siblings and I were put in.. We had a so called "walk away wife" our mother left us, abruptly for the pure reason to be with her bf and be drunk.. (She was working in repairing our mess with her kids at the end of her life, but that's neither hear nor there)
Of course, she had reasons, she found out at age 12 or so, her father was not her biological father, and her real dad was in prison for rape and murder... She never met him,, she clamed her adopted dad as her father.. But maybe it's the similar connection to what you are stating... Same theme just slightly different circumstance. 
The plus side, my father was high ranking in the military, so we did not grow up in poverty. M brother whom was the most effect is the one I am concerned, I see a lot discusses females with out a father, but what about makes with out a mother? Who are not in poverty, aboundement don't happen only to those in poverty.. I'm just trying to understand... Not argue the statistics... I find it really interesting in fact.. I can related some..

Now to keep up with the post... Since all you men are putting your five points in, I want to include mine... If that's ok with you all :boogie

1: attitude (must have a good outlook on life, I need all the encouragement I could get)

2: intelligence level (I would like some one who could keep up with me in a scientific discussion)

3: morals (I don't want a person who only cares for them selves.. But other people or animals ect)

4: glasses (I like my men slightly dorky, haha)

5: crafty (I would like someone to help with house hold repairs or basic car repairs/upkeep. Some one who can keep up with me on the "do it your self" attitude)


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Lynvana said:


> Sad that kind and loyal girls are getting to be a rarity.


You can blame this one on _poorly understood_ feminism. There's a lot of confusion about empowerment vs being a terrible human being. They are seen as interchangeable even when they are not the same thing.
Gladstone on cracked.com had a great article about this issue.

The simple point of feminism is very simple: women should have the same rights as men. They should be allowed to vote or simply walk down the street alone without someone assuming they are a hooker (seriously). I think most people understand those points and do a good job of supporting them.

Some of the more complicated issues of feminism are a bit harder to understand because it almost sounds like accounting or lawyer speak. Try to put these statements together in your mind:
1. Women should not be expected to be submissive.
2. It's ok for a woman to be submissive.

Women who are quick minded can see how the two are not mutually exclusive. The more advanced goal of feminism is to get rid of assumptions or expectations. This is very hard for some people to grasp. The women who simply don't understand feminism will say that women who choose to stay at home with kids are setting women back. That's completely wrong. _Choosing_ to stay home with your kids is what an empowered woman does. Being _forced_ to stay home is what a dis-empowered woman does.

It's a total disaster when trying to apply this feminist idea to dating and sex because the world is filled with stupid people. As George Carlin said, think of the average person then remember that half of the people are dumber than that. Correctly applying the feminist ideas, a woman can choose to be a **** or she can choose to fit the stereotype of a wife who loves her husband and love her kids. Dumb people forget that whole choice thing and they do whatever the opposite of traditional is. Women are traditionally graceful and lovely creatures, like Audrey Hepburn. That must mean it's really empowering to be the total opposite of that, right? Better be as ungraceful as possible, burp in public, talk about yeast infections on facebook, and be as disagreeable as possible on every issue. 
Men call those stupid ones feminazis.

The women who really understand feminism are usually very feminine. They don't avoid girly things just because they're girly. They do their hair because they like doing their hair, or they leave it alone because they don't want to do anything with it; they don't intentionally cut it short just to look like a man. They wear jeans if they want to wear jeans and they wear a dress when they want to wear a dress. They love men, but they don't need men. They bake cookies because they like baking cookies. Every man wants a woman like this, but they're really hard to find.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty Bullet said:


> 1: attitude (must have a good outlook on life, I need all the encouragement I could get)
> 
> 2: intelligence level (I would like some one who could keep up with me in a scientific discussion)
> 
> ...


Whoa that's basically me! But damn I know you're taken. At least now I know there's women out there that prefer what I have! Woo! I have hope!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Pretty Bullet said:


> Now to keep up with the post... Since all you men are putting your five points in, I want to include mine... If that's ok with you all :boogie
> 
> 1: attitude (must have a good outlook on life, I need all the encouragement I could get)
> 
> ...


Such a rebel. I'm going to copy you and post what I like too. :b
1.) intelligent
2.) ambitious
3.) introverted
4.) has nerdy interests
5.) open-minded (not a prude or ignorant about homosexuality, willing to try new things etc.)


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

Spungo said:


> You can blame this one on _poorly understood_ feminism. There's a lot of confusion about empowerment vs being a terrible human being. They are seen as interchangeable even when they are not the same thing.
> Gladstone on cracked.com had a great article about this issue.
> 
> The simple point of feminism is very simple: women should have the same rights as men. They should be allowed to vote or simply walk down the street alone without someone assuming they are a hooker (seriously). I think most people understand those points and do a good job of supporting them.
> ...


I like how you described it! I've never really thought of it, I always thought of myself as equal, but except for the "anything you can do, I can do." Attitude... I can play in the mud, play sports, video games.. Everything men do, I normally hang with men more then females.. We click better.. I never thought as my self as "feminist" though, I always seen them as the girls who hang bras from flag poles.. Haha
Which I don't really do, I do me, you are with me or your not.. Thankful my husbands with me and does little to control it.. 
Guess by this definition I'm a feminist.. Huh, who would have known (I stay away from self titles normally... No one title describes me, I'm everything all in one.. Haha)


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> That's a nice answer.


Thanks!


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Whoa that's basically me! But damn I know you're taken. At least now I know there's women out there that prefer what I have! Woo! I have hope!


Yes, hun... There is a few of them out there.. Don't give up! We are growing in numbers too... Just like you, we have to deal with public perception, but once we get past that... New doors open and new opportunities arise (relationship wise). 
Never lose hope :b


----------



## Pretty Bullet (Jun 20, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Such a rebel.


Haha, that's my middle name :clap


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lynvana said:


> Sad that kind and loyal girls are getting to be a rarity.


Indeed. However it is just as rare in men. So I feel for everyone who looks for these traits in a partner. I do not think expecting loyalty and for a person to think of others but themselves is too much to ask.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

#1. Emotional maturity and wisdom 
#2. Generosity 
#3. Easy going. Drama free. 
#4. Intelligence
#5. D cup or higher


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

1) tuna
2) tuna
3) tuna
4) tuna
5) tuna


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Big brains and matching boobs


----------



## longwaytorun (Jun 4, 2013)

1) She is happy
2) She's friendly
3) She has a cute face
4) She's fit
5) She not anti sex


----------



## Hexacore (Jun 12, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> 1) tuna
> 2) tuna
> 3) tuna
> 4) tuna
> 5) tuna


Beautiful checklist right here people :boogie


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

1. Her arrest record, back round check
2. Check for track marks
3. Signs of drug use
4. If her kids have more than 1 father, or had them taken away by the State
5. Her friends aren't slime bags


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Beautiful
Friendly 
Caring
Loving
Can cook


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Alienated said:


> 1. Her arrest record, back round check
> 2. Check for track marks
> 3. Signs of drug use
> 4. If her kids have more than 1 father, or had them taken away by the State
> 5. Her friends aren't slime bags


Back round check? Is that what you think that word is :teeth


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Back round check? Is that what you think that word is :teeth


I thought he was using it as code for *** check ...lol


----------



## buklti (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Looks are obviously the first thing 
2. Morals
3. Level of education
4. Level of maturity
5. Level of maintenance


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't have a checklist, it seems pointless.. As long as they're not short..



Sacrieur said:


> 1) tuna
> 2) tuna
> 3) tuna
> 4) tuna
> 5) tuna


FTW!! :haha


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Frostbite said:


> Back round check? Is that what you think that word is :teeth





Life Aint No Joke said:


> I thought he was using it as code for *** check ...lol


Well, I don't mean to brag...










I've done my fair share of back round checking. Even got a glance at the "zero radius rarity", and I only went blind for twenty minutes.

I also like to live dangerously.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I thought he was using it as code for *** check ...lol


 Lol, that's pretty funny.


----------

